# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: آموزش استفاده از  QuaggaJS,

## argsun

با سلام QuaggaJS یه بارکد ریدر هست که با استفاده از دوربین موبایل بارکد اسکن میکنه و کلی آموزش توی اینترنت در موردش هست من میخام تو یه صفحه وب کد خونده بشه و داخل یه تکست باکس ریخته بشه همین .من از ایدیتور vs code  استفاده میکنم ولی نمیدونم چطور باید کدشو بنویسم یا چطور ازش استفاده کنمم اساتید اگه کمک کنن ممنون میشم
من لینک مثال های این بارکد خوان رئ هم براتون میذارم البته اگه سرچ کنید کلی مطلب پیدا میشه ولی مشکل اینکه من خیلی تازه با javascript و vscode آشنا شدم .

https://serratus.github.io/quaggaJS/...w_locator.html

دم شما گرم اگه زود جواب بدین

----------


## argsun

اساتید کسی نیست کمک کنه

----------

